# AR-15



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am looking at buying an Anderson Arms stripped lower and building my own rifle. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

They're a good basic no frills lower. Everything is usually in spec and the finish is even. A dud gets out every now and then, but check vids on YouTube, lots of reviews and builds with them.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have built several off of the Anderson lowers. Not a problem with one, plenty good quality for me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Ive built on Aero and on Anderson. I have to say Aero looks better but its more than twice the cost. When you can pick up Anderson lowers for $35, its a no brainer!! Still have a couple on the shelf. I'm thinking a pistol build might be in order!!

Aero: top, Anderson: bottom.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have heard nothing but good things about them and they are dang near all that Vances here in Columbus carries anymore, they have another make or two here and there just to give the customer a selection but they lean heavily towards Anderson anymore.


----------

